# Adobe Education Restrictions



## MrLatte23 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm considering using and educational discount to purchase Adobe CS3 Production Premium and was wondering what restrictions there are on Adobe's academic software. Is anyone familiar with Adobe's policy regarding use and upgrades for academic software. I do need full functionality for all titles in the suite, but don't require a discounted price when it's time to upgrade to CS4.

I learned after the fact that you can't upgrade for a reduced price to Final Cut Studio 6.0, whenever that comes out. But the price of the fully functional, academic version is close enough to the reduced upgrade price that I'm okay with paying the extra to purchase another full academic version.

Any input would be appreciated. I searched Adobe's website to no avail.

Thanks


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 10, 2007)

I dont have any documents to back this up, but I had a discussion with a colleague about this very subject. He claims there are two major disadvantages to getting the academic version of adobe software:


1) you cannot upgrade. 
2) creating, say, a file in the academic version of Photoshop/illustrator/inDesign/etc leaves metadata that marks it as being created with the academic version. Apparently many printers will not print commercial work if this metadata is found. 


I'd love it if someone could confirm this, particularly #2, as that is most concerning IMO


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 11, 2007)

There's a footnote on this page that says if you are no longer a student you can call Adobe to upgrade to Professional software level but further information requires a phone call which is might signal that this is more than just a simple upgrade procedure:
http://www.adobe.com/education/purchasing/education_pricing.html

I don't think an educational software produced file would have any restriction when printed by a Pro Adobe app. Here's what I could find on the Adobe upgrade policy:
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_16641


----------



## MrLatte23 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your input and time.  I'm most interested in Photoshop CS3 (including Extended) and After Effects CS3 for compositing sports headshots with motion backgrounds, A watermark would ummm, how'd you say... SUCK.

I just googled again, rephrasing and found another forum http://www.kirupa.com/forum/showthread.php?t=255921 discussing the same thing. One "student" found this link http://www.adobe.com/education/purchasing/faq.html 

Adobe states: "we may remove some clip art, some fonts, or other non-application resources." I'll keep looking, any type of watermark would be a deal-killer. I can live with not upgrading to CS4 for now.


----------

